# What's the deal with Facebook?



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Looking for some advice guys....

Got home from my son's football practice today to find my laptop on a facebook account. I don't have a facebook account. It was my wife's (of 9 years, 3 kids, 1 on the way). I asked her about it, and she says she's been on it for a few months. I told her that I thought it was wrong to have a single facebook account as a married person. IMO, if you're going to have a facebook account, it should be as a married couple (if you're married). This has all happened within the last hour. Her first reaction is that it is ok for her to have the account by herself, and that I shouldn't be part of it. Needless to say, we disagree, and I'm at the "I'm not talking to you" point. That's my normal reaction when I'm po'ed (I'd rather not talk about it since it'll just make me madder)... gonna have to slowly let off steam over the next few hours, maybe a day or so before I talk to her about it.

SO, here I am looking for advice. What's the deal with Facebook? Am I wrong in my thinking?


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Is she holding herself out as single in her profile?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Get over it....hahaha... It's another form of 2cool. same **** different box.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I just created an account to get in touch with old classmates. 20 year coming up. Look at her profile and see if she has herself listed as married or not. Look at her pics and see if you are in them. If it has married and you are in her pics, no big deal.

If not, who knows, she may just need her own time and "social network." I would not get too hung up about it.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

My wife and I each have our own(Facebook acct.), as well as just about everyone I know. FWIW. We comment each other all the time as well as having many pics of us on both acct.'s.
We are sitting in the living room w/ the TV on, and we each are on our laptops in our lap too. :redface:


----------



## Brack328 (Jun 20, 2005)

My wife an I have our own accounts. You can post your relationship status as married. As long as she has that on there, I think you're alright. At least she's being up front with you and isn't acting wierd about it, I wouldn't worry. Just my opinion.
B


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I have my facebook account - hubby doesn't because I haven't set it up for him. On my facebook, I talk with my bunco friends, band parent friends and project prom friends. Sorry to be blunt, but get over it.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Does her profile on there reflect her family life, you and the kids? Do the pics she puts on it show all this? 

Facebook is weird to me. I have always stayed away from it. But recently a Navy bud from my first ship got in touch with me. He then sent me a Facebook invite so I signed up to see his families page. 

That was few days ago and I have gotten friend invites right and left. Some are the firefighters I work with, but others are people I have no idea who they are. Most of those invites were kinda sitting out there waiting for me to sign up one day it seems. 

So I am just learning the ropes, but have pretty much figured out it is a way to get in touch with friends you have not heard from in years. Plus a place to put pics of yourself and your family and friends.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Cartman said:


> Is she holding herself out as single in her profile?


No idea... I haven't the slightest clue about facebook... how do I check that?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Find her page and it should tell you on her home page if it is not private.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

My mom and dad each have an account...list themselves as married....and are each others friends. They like to play the Lexulous (scrabble) game against each other. I think it's kind of cool.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

By the way, what is facebook? How does it work? What do people do on there? Is there one on one conversations going on?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I don't have a Facebook account, but lot's of people I know do these days. Everyone says it's a great way to stay connected with family, and friends.

Maybe if you would have just shown interest in Facebook...she probably would have been glad to take you on a tour of her account, and contacts...Facebook is not an evil thing.

I waste enough time already right here at 2cool....LOL


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

PM me her name and I can take a look and tell you what I think. No kidding.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

It's no big deal. Your getting worked up over nothing.


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

The way it works is that you get an account and you show her as your spouse and she does the reverse. I don't think anyone has a joint FB account. I don't know anyone who does. Its a great site, sign up and find some old friends from way back.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

warcat said:


> By the way, what is facebook? How does it work? What do people do on there? Is there one on one conversations going on?


Back to post #3:walkingsm:cheers:


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

On her home page it says:
she only shares certain information with everyone. To learn more about her, add her as a friend.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Im gonna be flat out honest.... Facebook and Myspace wreak havoc on ANY relationship...

Sure, you can keep up with old friends, but from my experiences, and ALL the experiences that I hear about, its not healthy.... too much enticement and secrecy...

I used to be the king of myspace.... its a wonderful tool for a young single guy... but it caused alot of trouble when I got into a relationship... matter of fact, relationships ended on a handful of occasions just because of myspace or facebook.

I only have a facebook now and dont get on it often... but I would say hold your ground...


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

What is Facebook?...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

No big deal my friend! It's ok.

If someone is that insecure over something like facebook I would think there are some bigger underlying problems that need to be dealt with.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Create a dummy account & ask to be her friend. Hit on her & see where it goes...


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

We havew sepearate profiles but know each others passwords so either can check when or if we feel the need.


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

Relax. We both have one. I had one before she did and I am not sure whether she knew or not. She never flipped on me. We are both secure in the relationship and knew nothing was ever at risk.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I just checked my Facebook and my son posted that he lost his $150 calculator asking if anyone has a spare they want to get rid of/sell. That Facebook is bad.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

trodery said:


> No big deal my friend! It's ok.
> 
> If someone is that insecure over something like facebook I would think there are some bigger underlying problems that need to be dealt with.


Insecure? I don't think I am, but maybe I am... dunno.

I am pretty opinionated on things I think are right and things I think are wrong. From MY OWN FRIENDS, I hear all the stories on how they hook up with chicks (married ones too) on myspace and facebook.

Given that fact, I really don't see how it is right to have an account like that. She didn't even mention it to me. Had she not slipped up and left the computer on the site, I might have never known. I personally think this is BS.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hehehe...facebook is myspace for (mostly) old married folks. I have an account. My wife doesn't..as she generally hates computers. I doubt she even knows how to turn one on (yes, we've tried. The kids told me they'd rather wear tutus to school.)

I show "married" on my profile. I have a few pics of my wife, but the only time she's gotten mad about it was when a friend told her, "I saw a great photo of you two from your vacation."

She was miffed, but nonspecific as to why. The friend who told her was a single mom (a cougar. i'm out of her target age group.), but I doubt she was jealous.

It would be hard to "carry on" that way, since my sister, my brother and my dad are on my friends list.

I like it, but don't go there but for a few minutes once every day or so.

Note: I had if for a while before I told her. Not out of any sense of secrecy, but because she found anything to do with computers annoying. The subject wasn't important to her.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

portalto said:


> I just checked my Facebook and my son posted that he lost his $150 calculator asking if anyone has a spare they want to get rid of/sell. That Facebook is bad.




:rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I've been on it for about a month now....it's a glorified HS reunion and nothing more, I been in contact with friends that I haven't seen or heard from in 25 years. It's not too hard to find and read someone's profile. If you are not on there yet, I would suggest that you do as soon as possible...it's ALMOST as good as 2cool.


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

It's ok buddy. It's her way of talking to her friends. Since phone calls are so '90's now. 

As long as she have 'married' under her profile. If it say 'single' then i would have something to be concern of.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Facebook used to be only for High School or College students, even some jobs when they 1st started. Then came "myspace" which allowed just about anybody to join. So as to keep up with "myspace" , Facebook did the same and let everyone join. It's a place to catch up with old friends or just network. Kinda just like they way 2Cool is now. There are all kinds of apps on there, games, quizzes, and etc. But there is a place where you can list whether you are "single" or "married". i am posting a pic hope this help and hope you can see where on this profile it states that this individual is in a relationship.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

warcat said:


> No idea... I haven't the slightest clue about facebook... how do I check that?


You can create your own profile, its really a nice thing to have. I'm 20, and with all my buddies and friends from high school heading out to go to college, its a great way to stay in touch and plan things. I'm friends with my parents, all my family has one pretty much, and even some of my teachers from high school.



warcat said:


> By the way, what is facebook? How does it work? What do people do on there? Is there one on one conversations going on?


There is tons that you can do on it. Its basically a networking site. Your able to join groups. These groups vary, but most are like your highschool graduating class(Klein High '07 for me) or even your college graduating class. Then you can look in those groups, and see who else is in it. You can find people you lost contact with a long time ago. This in your case, could be good and bad. Basically what you do on there is up to you. There are games and what not that some people play, me I just use it as a way to keep in touch and see what everyone is up too. And yeah, you can send messages to people, like a PM on here, and you can also have a one on one chat with people on your friends list just like AOL Instant Messenger.



warcat said:


> On her home page it says:
> she only shares certain information with everyone. To learn more about her, add her as a friend.


This is with everyones profile now days, unless you share a common group with the person. Its a personal saftey thing, remember all the creepy old perverts with Myspace? And kids getting introuble with it? Well, now no one can get information about you unless you ACCEPT their friend request.



Won Hunglo said:


> Create a dummy account & ask to be her friend. Hit on her & see where it goes...


Or PM me her name...I will see whats up. haha


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

warcat said:


> Insecure? I don't think I am, but maybe I am... dunno.
> 
> I am pretty opinionated on things I think are right and things I think are wrong. From MY OWN FRIENDS, I hear all the stories on how they hook up with chicks (married ones too) on myspace and facebook.
> 
> Given that fact, I really don't see how it is right to have an account like that. She didn't even mention it to me. Had she not slipped up and left the computer on the site, I might have never known. I personally think this is BS.


Maybe she didnt slip up and it was her way pf letting you know by leaving it on the laptop...just a thought..


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

warcat said:


> Insecure? I don't think I am, but maybe I am... dunno.
> 
> I am pretty opinionated on things I think are right and things I think are wrong. From MY OWN FRIENDS, I hear all the stories on how they hook up with chicks (married ones too) on myspace and facebook.
> 
> Given that fact, I really don't see how it is right to have an account like that. She didn't even mention it to me. Had she not slipped up and left the computer on the site, I might have never known. I personally think this is BS.


Does she know about the account that you have here? Do you know that she has an email account? If the answer is yes to either 1 or 2 of these questions.........you need to get a grip homey.......i'm just sayin....and you're paranoid!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

i just wanted to say, facebook is gay.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

portalto said:


> I just checked my Facebook and my son posted that he lost his $150 calculator asking if anyone has a spare they want to get rid of/sell. That Facebook is bad.


Facebook didnt make your son misplace that calculator...haha 



warcat said:


> Insecure? I don't think I am, but maybe I am... dunno.
> 
> I am pretty opinionated on things I think are right and things I think are wrong. From MY OWN FRIENDS, I hear all the stories on how they hook up with chicks (married ones too) on myspace and facebook.
> 
> Given that fact, I really don't see how it is right to have an account like that. She didn't even mention it to me. Had she not slipped up and left the computer on the site, I might have never known. I personally think this is BS.


You shouldnt really look too far into it. With you saying this is the only thing that brings a question to your mind, it shows that your comfortable with yalls relationship, and their arnt problems. If things were rocky, and she had one, maybe. BUT, like you have said, I too have friends who use it as nothing but a hook up house. They will start talking to random women in our area, and end up hooking up with them, some married, some with boyfriends, some single. Just keep an eye out.


----------



## lawnchair (Apr 27, 2009)

Set up your own account. Send her a friends request and have fun. You can keep track of who sends her messages. Its alot of fun. Me and my wife have accounts and we never question whats going on because its their for everyone to see. Quit worrying abou it.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I am married, I have a facebook page, keep up with friends and students. Cool site


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

warcat said:


> Insecure? I don't think I am, but maybe I am... dunno.
> 
> I am pretty opinionated on things I think are right and things I think are wrong. From MY OWN FRIENDS, I hear all the stories on how they hook up with chicks (married ones too) on myspace and facebook.
> 
> Given that fact, I really don't see how it is right to have an account like that. She didn't even mention it to me. Had she not slipped up and left the computer on the site, I might have never known. I personally think this is BS.


Are you her husband or her owner?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...I think that probably half of my facebook friends are folks from 2cool here.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> i just wanted to say, facebook is gay.


You would know:an6:


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

_Facebook didnt make your son misplace that calculator...haha _

At least he's asking his friends on FB to sell/give him a new calculator instead of Mom - I need $150!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

trodery said:


> LOL...I think that probably half of my facebook friends are folks from 2cool here.


PM me your email address.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

scwine said:


> My wife and I each have our own(Facebook acct.), as well as just about everyone I know. FWIW. We comment each other all the time as well as having many pics of us on both acct.'s.
> We are sitting in the living room w/ the TV on, and we each are on our laptops in our lap too. :redface:


Sounds like my house.

I wasn't sure about the Facebook thing at first, but it's really created some connections with people I have talked to in years.

In fact, I joined a group of people from the church I grew up in, and found out one of the guys I grew up with in church not only lived in the same town I do, we also work for the same company, with offices in the same building. We had a great lunch Monday and caught up on old times. It was fun.

As far as having her own account, the way FB is set up, you pretty much have to have your own account to associate your own name with the school you graduated at, churches you went to, and other groups you were a part of over the years.

Like others have said, there are places to note what you are there for, your marital status, and other information that helps people find you.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

trodery said:


> No big deal my friend! It's ok.
> 
> If someone is that insecure over something like facebook I would think there are some bigger underlying problems that need to be dealt with.


X2 Trodery


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Send us a link to her account and we will tell you wassup........meaning if she is being sneaky or not.


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Facebook is harmless. great way to keep up with family and friends via posted photos and misc. info you want to share with many but not have to jack with long email list.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

trodery said:


> LOL...I think that probably half of my facebook friends are folks from 2cool here.


trodery now has a friendship request on facebook.................


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

FireEater said:


> Does her profile on there reflect her family life, you and the kids? Do the pics she puts on it show all this?
> 
> Facebook is weird to me. I have always stayed away from it. But recently a Navy bud from my first ship got in touch with me. He then sent me a Facebook invite so I signed up to see his families page.
> 
> ...


How do you know if friends from years ago are even on FB? Im trying to fugure it out also?? Its weird.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Well, thanks for all the advice... some by PM's.... looks like facebook is harmless. And yes, my wife knows I'm a member of a few forums.... but from what I gather, forums are different. IMO, forums are a good place to gather information on the things you like to do... hunting/fishing/football/cars/etc.- at that, it's a bunch of strangers, really. I don't know any of you guys other than an avatar and the types of posts you put up.

Anyhoo. I guess I'm over it. I did look at her friends list, and there's at least 1 guy that was her ex back in high school... maybe more. Plenty of dudes on that list. Didn't see any family members, but plenty of coworkers also.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

007 said:


> PM me your email address.


Oh LORD help me! I'm now Facebook friends with a Double Aught Spy  

Just to let you know....I have NO plans of "Hooking Up" with you :slimer:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> i just wanted to say, facebook is gay.


:an6::an6::an6:

:slimer:


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

LOL Ever since my wife got banned here on 2cool, she has been typing away on Facebook. LOL. and guess what Now i am hooked too. Oh she is listed as married and so am I. Its a fun site. Lots of our friends from 2cool are on there also.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

facebook is alright, but if you ever wanna see her get off the computer don't let her play farmtown, or mafia wars.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Just to add, since my wife and I grew up in different cities, we both have friends that the other has never see, met or even heard of on Facebook. Heck, I'm friends with people in my family that I never knew existed. We'll ask each other who is who and that the end of the discussion.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Picturing Trodery getting flooded with friend requests now.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

bigbob said:


> How do you know if friends from years ago are even on FB? Im trying to fugure it out also?? Its weird.


You can just search for them by their name. Usually thats the easiest way to find people. You can also search through high school graduating classes, and see if you recognize names.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

gitchesum said:


> Picturing Trodery getting flooded with friend requests now.


NO but there is one WEIRDO from 2cool that is wanting to chat with me on facebook :spineyes:


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

bigbob said:


> How do you know if friends from years ago are even on FB? Im trying to fugure it out also?? Its weird.


After doing my profile just now, high school, fire dept. and such, it listed all these people that I could add as friends.

Most were from the department, but a few were from high school 30 years ago. It will also go through your email account if you let it and find those in there on facebook.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Ok, so now I'm on facebook. I sent her a friend request..... Ha!

We'll see what happens now .

I wonder if anyone will find me.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

The whole point of Facebook is for each person to have their own account and then link each account through a relationship status. If you aren't a member, then she probably listed her relationship status as married but cannot list to whom if they aren't a member. I'm friends with one part of a married couple but not another because I don't know that other person. Having a joint couple account would defeat that purpose.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

warcat said:


> Ok, so now I'm on facebook. I sent her a friend request..... Ha!
> 
> We'll see what happens now .
> 
> I wonder if anyone will find me.


If she is cute I'll be her friend :bounce:

Just kiddin buddy....Don't take life too serious


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

warcat said:


> Well, thanks for all the advice... some by PM's.... looks like facebook is harmless. And yes, my wife knows I'm a member of a few forums.... but from what I gather, forums are different. IMO, forums are a good place to gather information on the things you like to do... hunting/fishing/football/cars/etc.- at that, it's a bunch of strangers, really. I don't know any of you guys other than an avatar and the types of posts you put up.
> 
> Anyhoo. I guess I'm over it. I did look at her friends list, and there's at least 1 guy that was her ex back in high school... maybe more. Plenty of dudes on that list. Didn't see any family members, but plenty of coworkers also.


Havent you read about al the predators on myspace and Facebook. Some crazy **** might try to rape you or something. Stay away if you are smart.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Of Mice and Men.lol


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

gitchesum said:


> Just to add, since my wife and I grew up in different cities, we both have friends that the other has never see, met or even heard of on Facebook. Heck, I'm friends with people in my family that I never knew existed. We'll ask each other who is who and that the end of the discussion.


2x.

My wife and I (married 20 years) just started facebooking. It's all cool, just old friends, family, and funny stuff. If it is otherwise, you will know.

P.S. Facebook is so boring compared to 2Cool. The new wears off quickly on Facebook...2cool has new drama every day, just like the soaps.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

If I ever get a friend request from one of my parents, I'm done.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

warcat said:


> Looking for some advice guys....
> 
> Got home from my son's football practice today to find my laptop on a facebook account. I don't have a facebook account. It was my wife's (of 9 years, 3 kids, 1 on the way). I asked her about it, and she says she's been on it for a few months. I told her that I thought it was wrong to have a single facebook account as a married person. IMO, if you're going to have a facebook account, it should be as a married couple (if you're married). This has all happened within the last hour. Her first reaction is that it is ok for her to have the account by herself, and that I shouldn't be part of it. Needless to say, we disagree, and I'm at the "I'm not talking to you" point. That's my normal reaction when I'm po'ed (I'd rather not talk about it since it'll just make me madder)... gonna have to slowly let off steam over the next few hours, maybe a day or so before I talk to her about it.
> 
> SO, here I am looking for advice. What's the deal with Facebook? Am I wrong in my thinking?


maybe you should keep her manicled and locked up down in the dungeon.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Dang, if we only had basements down here.........


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

warcat said:


> Ok, so now I'm on facebook. I sent her a friend request..... Ha!
> 
> We'll see what happens now .
> 
> I wonder if anyone will find me.


When you sign up it searches your email address book and makes your friends appear so you can send them requests. It kinda snowballs from there.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Slim-N-None said:


> facebook is alright, but if you ever wanna see her get off the computer don't let her play farmtown, or mafia wars.


Farmtown-LOL:rotfl:

Greenies to that :brew2:


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

bk005 said:


> Havent you read about al the predators on myspace and Facebook. Some crazy **** might try to rape you or something. Stay away if you are smart.


:rotfl: I'm registered as a flaming cougar **** and I have lots of friends!!!


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

warcat said:


> Insecure? I don't think I am, but maybe I am... dunno.
> 
> I am pretty opinionated on things I think are right and things I think are wrong. From MY OWN FRIENDS, I hear all the stories on how they hook up with chicks (married ones too) on myspace and facebook.
> 
> Given that fact, I really don't see how it is right to have an account like that. She didn't even mention it to me. Had she not slipped up and left the computer on the site, I might have never known. I personally think this is BS.


You need new friends. They suck.

I didn't slip up when I never mentioned it to my wife. I wasn't trying to hide it, it just wasn't a big enough deal to mention.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

bigbob said:


> How do you know if friends from years ago are even on FB? Im trying to fugure it out also?? Its weird.


There is a search engine on facebook where you type in a person name...


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

If I found out my wife had a FB account and I didn't know about it I would have reacted the same way. FB is all about looking up people from the past. It is pretty cool to look up old girlfriends that dumped you and seeing how bad life is treating them. I am sick like that:rotfl:


----------



## pilotshaner (Jul 11, 2006)

Now this is just my opinion, but you asked for it. If God is not in your marriage then you need to work on that. Another point, by you being PO'ed by this that means you do not trust her. You should be mad at yourself for not trusting her and for not letting her have a little space to talk to friends and such. Again my .02 and yes I have a FB page and my wife knows all about it and gets on it to send friends notes. Some of them are her friends from her HS class also. Not a big deal, we trust each other. If she needs to get off FB then you need to give up 2 cool, it is the same thing!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

My wife and I set up my FB account. I wouldn't even consider setting up an account like that without her knowing about it. I wanted her to be a part of it to see if she wanted to set one up for herself. Trust is one thing, common courtesy is something else.


Anyway, she thinks FB is :an6:


----------



## Cory70 (Jun 28, 2009)

If you do a dummie account and hit on her, get a photo of the ugliest guy you can find. Or a chick. hehe


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

I found out my wife had a FB account the same way. I did not really know what it was about and did not think much about her having an account. I joined FB a couple of months later because my friends kept asking my wife why I was not on there. I joined 2cool the same time I joined FB. My wife and I post pics of the family and of each other. Have connected with some old friends. When will they have where you can look people up by their 2cool name? FB is not nearly as good as 2cool. Thanks Mont.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

warcat said:


> Well, thanks for all the advice... some by PM's.... looks like facebook is harmless. And yes, my wife knows I'm a member of a few forums.... but from what I gather, forums are different. IMO, forums are a good place to gather information on the things you like to do... hunting/fishing/football/cars/etc.- at that, it's a bunch of strangers, really. I don't know any of you guys other than an avatar and the types of posts you put up.
> 
> Anyhoo. I guess I'm over it. I did look at her friends list, and there's at least 1 guy that was her ex back in high school... maybe more. Plenty of dudes on that list. Didn't see any family members, but plenty of coworkers also.


Dude, Lots of dudes? No family members!! Ex-boyfriend!! She has a Sancho!!! Im just sayin.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

bigbob said:


> Dude, Lots of dudes? No family members!! Ex-boyfriend!! She has a Sancho!!! Im just sayin.


Ha! I hope not! Would suck to be me then....
It's all good. If she wants a facebook acct, that's fine. See, you guys helped me get over it much faster than normal.... thanks.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/group.php?gid=74077323468


----------



## Slingshot (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm connected with my iPhone, and post pics of the fish I catch while still on the water. That way my friends can eat their heart out while they're working, and I'm fishing.

They would do it to me.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> maybe you should keep her manicled and locked up down in the dungeon.





warcat said:


> Ha! I hope not! Would suck to be me then....
> It's all good. If she wants a facebook acct, that's fine. See, you guys helped me get over it much faster than normal.... thanks.





trodery said:


> NO but there is one WEIRDO from 2cool that is wanting to chat with me on facebook :spineyes:





warcat said:


> Ok, so now I'm on facebook. I sent her a friend request..... Ha!
> 
> We'll see what happens now .
> 
> I wonder if anyone will find me.


You could always see a blacksmith about a chastity belt. It's not too late. If you hang out on there too long, one of these fellers is bound to start harryassin' one or both of you! :slimer:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I told yall, it is gay because gay posts go into the wee hours of the moanin'.

:an5:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> I told yall, it is gay because gay posts go into the wee hours of the moanin'.
> 
> :an5:


.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Slingshot said:


> I'm connected with my iPhone, and post pics of the fish I catch while still on the water. That way my friends can eat their heart out while they're working, and I'm fishing.
> 
> *They would do it to me*.


:smile:

It's still cruel, and you should be ashamed. I mean, I may have called my bud at work a few times from the deer blind and told him... - Uhhh NEVER MND.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I can see where you might get concerned if you didn't know what it was about. Heck he might have thought it was some different form of dating site kind of like Eharmony, or Match.com. But like others said it is mostly harmless. If your relationship is fine then you shouldn't have anything to worry about, right?


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

I wouldnt worry about it. My wife has one of those too, and sometimes she gets so involved on it, she doesnt notice me neglecting those honeydoos we all hate so much. Once she was even too busy on it to go fishing with me, so I got some quality time to myself!:spineyes:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

trodery said:


> NO but there is one WEIRDO from 2cool that is wanting to chat with me on facebook :spineyes:


Gilbert no doubt! :biggrin:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

To those of you who say myspace & facebook cause problems with relationships etc. You should really get a grip on reality. If you are with someone who is going to cheat they are going to cheat regardless of what the facilitator is, be it facebook or a night out with the guys/gals, or even a trip to the grocery store. Facebook has been great, I have been in touch with people that I haven't seen since the day I walked off of the stage when graduating.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I've met girlfriends from way back on my Facebook account, that my wife set up for me. She chats with one of them almost daily and has become good friends with her. The other two, well, that's a different story. Like someone said, if you are secure in your marriage, you are good to go. I wouldn't sweat it. I love my wife and am very confident that I made the right choice, after all these years. Plus she has a me a tractor and some rent houses on Farm Town.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Warcat, I do not have a face book account but by wife does, there is nothing more to it, she has friends that she keeps in touch with, trust your wife and your marriage, face book is an outlet for friends and FAMILY, step back and forget about it.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

RAYSOR said:


> Warcat, I do not have a face book account but by wife does, there is nothing more to it, she has friends that she keeps in touch with, trust your wife and your marriage, face book is an outlet for friends and FAMILY, step back and forget about it.


Yeah, not knowing anything about facebook other than how my friends tell me how they use it to hook up (with old hs classmates, other chicks from the past), I was pretty shocked by it all. But all in all, it seems harmless. I guess my friends use it for evil.
I still haven't gotten her story though...
All you guys whose wives are on FB, did they tell you about it? When? Are their old exes on there friends list? Does that make you feel like [email protected]?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

warcat said:


> Yeah, not knowing anything about facebook other than how my friends tell me how they use it to hook up (with old hs classmates, other chicks from the past), I was pretty shocked by it all. But all in all, it seems harmless. I guess my friends use it for evil.
> I still haven't gotten her story though...
> All you guys whose wives are on FB, did they tell you about it? When? Are their old exes on there friends list? Does that make you feel like [email protected]?


All you guys whose wives are on FB, did they tell you about it? I was on it first then my wife joined, we don't know each other's passwords (we can see everything on each other's page except PM's) but obviously she is listed as my wife and vice versa and our photo albums have mostly pictures of us two hunting/camping/travelling etc. together


Are their old exes on there friends list? She may have an old flame or two on hers, mine is littered with gals from my past (most weren't serious relationships if you catch my drift)

Does that make you feel like [email protected]? no, not at all, if my wife wants to cheat on me she will do it with or without facebook's help, plus I trust her.

eah, not knowing anything about facebook other than how my friends tell me how they use it to hook up (with old hs classmates, other chicks from the past) Yeah, that can be done with ANY website that has interaction with others, like Craigslist, sewing forums lol. I wouldn't sweat it too much.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Does that make you feel like [email protected]? no, not at all, if my wife wants to cheat on me she will do it with or without facebook's help, plus I trust her.


I would never believe that my wife would cheat on me, as I would never do to her... it just seems like there's something wrong with that. I mean, I wouldn't be chit chatting with chicks from the past- would never do that to her... don't think she'd take too kindly to that either.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

ripleyb said:


> :rotfl: I'm registered as a flaming cougar **** and I have lots of friends!!!


Yea, we noticed. You shaved your beard and put on a short skirt for that last pic of yourself. That will fool them !!!! lol.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I got on myspacebook and had 3 freinds. I proudly showed my daughter. She was NOT impressed when she saw that 2 of them were "make beleive" freinds and the other was the moderator!!!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

warcat said:


> I would never believe that my wife would cheat on me, as I would never do to her... it just seems like there's something wrong with that. I mean, I wouldn't be chit chatting with chicks from the past- would never do that to her... don't think she'd take too kindly to that either.


Honestly, most people don't sit around a do a bunch of chit-chatting with people from the past on FB. Once I become friends with someone we typically exchange pleasantries like "long time no see, glad you are doing well, your family looks great" check out some pics to see what they look like after all of these years then move on. The only people I talk to on there on a regular basis are my good friends, coworkers, etc.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

warcat said:


> Yeah, not knowing anything about facebook other than how my friends tell me how they use it to hook up (with old hs classmates, other chicks from the past), I was pretty shocked by it all. But all in all, it seems harmless. I guess my friends use it for evil.
> I still haven't gotten her story though...
> All you guys whose wives are on FB, did they tell you about it? When? Are their old exes on there friends list? Does that make you feel like [email protected]?


Now if you find her on AdultFriendFinder.com, then I'd be worried.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

warcat said:


> Yeah, not knowing anything about facebook other than how my friends tell me how they use it to hook up (with old hs classmates, other chicks from the past), I was pretty shocked by it all. But all in all, it seems harmless. I guess my friends use it for evil.
> I still haven't gotten her story though...
> All you guys whose wives are on FB, did they tell you about it? When? Are their old exes on there friends list? Does that make you feel like [email protected]?


Sounds to me like you have some issues a lot deeper than Facebook. You should see someone about them.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

warcat said:


> Looking for some advice guys....
> 
> Got home from my son's football practice today to find my laptop on a facebook account. I don't have a facebook account. It was my wife's (of 9 years, 3 kids, 1 on the way). I asked her about it, and she says she's been on it for a few months. I told her that I thought it was wrong to have a single facebook account as a married person. IMO, if you're going to have a facebook account, it should be as a married couple (if you're married). This has all happened within the last hour. Her first reaction is that it is ok for her to have the account by herself, and that I shouldn't be part of it. Needless to say, we disagree, and I'm at the "I'm not talking to you" point. That's my normal reaction when I'm po'ed (I'd rather not talk about it since it'll just make me madder)... gonna have to slowly let off steam over the next few hours, maybe a day or so before I talk to her about it.
> 
> SO, here I am looking for advice. What's the deal with Facebook? Am I wrong in my thinking?


A joint account is not really practical the way it works. Each of you get your own, then make each other friends and show each as married to the other.


----------



## CoastalCutie84 (Jan 26, 2009)

Long Pole said:


> Now if you find her on AdultFriendFinder.com, then I'd be worried.


haha! Thanks for the laugh this morning.

You're the outcast for not being on facebook  kidding. Is it really any different than you being on here? She probably knows everyone on her FB and you might only know a few people on here. I don't see anything wrong with her being on FB. If it weren't for it I would *NEVER* be able to keep up with my friends and family all over the world.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> i just wanted to say, facebook is gay.


x2

I signed up on a suggestion from an old high school friend and my inbox blew up.

Honestly, I do not give a rats arse to know that Joe had a flat on the way to work and that Jan's mexican food was too greasy at lunch today.

Really???? To each their own I guess.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

warcat said:


> Ok, so now I'm on facebook. I sent her a friend request..... Ha!
> 
> We'll see what happens now .
> 
> I wonder if anyone will find me.


If you want to get her attention, Google Ashley Madison and leave that up on your laptop when she comes home.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, you're gonna want to turn off most of the notifications or you'll be weeding through a lot of **** in your email inbox.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> If you want to get her attention, Google Ashley Madison and leave that up on your laptop when she comes home.


That's funny...gonna try it when I get home. :rotfl:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> If you want to get her attention, Google Ashley Madison and leave that up on your laptop when she comes home.


lol, I thought of the same website, helluva an operation Ashley Madison has eh? I only knew about it because they advertised on one of the XM channels that I listen to a lot.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

StinkBait said:


> lol, I thought of the same website, helluva an operation Ashley Madison has eh? I only knew about it because they advertised on one of the XM channels that I listen to a lot.


They advertise on Howard Stern Sirius / XM ...................ALOT.


----------



## CoastalCutie84 (Jan 26, 2009)

Long Pole said:


> That's funny...gonna try it when I get home. :rotfl:


That is funny, but not very nice lol. It's also pretty sad that I knew exactly what it was without having to google it to find out. Gee thanks Howard Stern.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Sounds to me like you have some issues a lot deeper than Facebook. You should see someone about them.


Do I have issues? I thought I was a pretty normal guy?

Anyway, it should all be good. Don't think this is a problem, if I really thought it was, I wouldn't have been up here looking for advice...


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

trodery said:


> No big deal my friend! It's ok.
> 
> If someone is that insecure over something like facebook I would think there are some bigger underlying problems that need to be dealt with.


I agree Todery, if someone is gonna step out there are plenty of places other than FB to do it. My wife and I just set up accounts a few weeks ago after someone showed us the sight. I had never paid it any attention. Its a pretty cool way to keep up with old friends/drinking buddies, etc... but honestly I'm already pretty bored with it. I look at my page every few days but the fun wears off after you have chatted with everyone that you care to. I think my wife has my login and I have hers and we added each other as friends so there is nothing to hide. Most of my pics are of the family and my fishing buds, nothing racey or very exciting. Its nice to be able to see people's families who you haven't seen in many years.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

It is a great thing to catch up with old friends and to keep in touch with family like what has been said already. My wife and I both have each others passwords so there is nothing to hide. Facebook can be a great tool for a business as well.

If you like reading Capt. Hollis Forrester's and my reports then become a fan of Matagorda Fishing and Hunting Guides. Do the search at the top of the page. We do reports there and are going to be doing product reviews from time to time. The nice thing about this is we can moderate our own stuff and get questions and replies back and hope to help a few out here and there with some tips.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't have an account but my wife set one up a few months back. Funny thing was she had just set the thing up when some deviant dude named Trodery sent her a request to be his friend and asked if she would let him sniff her crocs...??? Scared me off of it for good!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> Im gonna be flat out honest.... Facebook and Myspace wreak havoc on ANY relationship...
> 
> Sure, you can keep up with old friends, but from my experiences, and ALL the experiences that I hear about, its not healthy.... too much enticement and secrecy...
> 
> ...


I deleted my MySpace acct. too... Have had FB before they let EVERYONE on used to be a college thing where you had to have a college account @(yourcollege).com etc... Then they opened there doors to everyone!

Well said Justin, I think it causes a lot of stress!

Although Facebook has me hooked... I play fish wrangler on there its the best fishing game on the internet :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.facebook.com/add.php?api...bb66652c5&next=?profile_refuid=18802098&fb=l4

Yall join up on my crew :work: if you have a FB account that is


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> Im gonna be flat out honest.... Facebook and Myspace wreak havoc on ANY relationship...


Huh? If I were in college trying to play 3 or 4 gals yeah I could see it being a problem but if a relationship between 2 mature adults is strained by FB or Myspace then the relationship more than likely has bigger issues that need to be addressed.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Kind of off the subject, but does 2cool have a facebook page?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

TXDRAKE said:


> Kind of off the subject, but does 2cool have a facebook page?


Yah it was started up 220 members...

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=74077323468&ref=ts


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

warcat said:


> I would never believe that my wife would cheat on me, as I would never do to her... it just seems like there's something wrong with that. I mean, I wouldn't be chit chatting with chicks from the past- would never do that to her... don't think she'd take too kindly to that either.


I wouldn't sweat it man. Just about everybody I know has a FB account, from people I haven't spoken to since 5th grade to present day co-workers.
It can only create drama if someone is being shady and is up to no good. If you don't see anything fishy on your wife's page then FB shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I have more in-laws than anyone else on my FB. It's also pretty much the only communication I have with my mom. Of course, crappieman spends most of his time harvesting, plowing, and planting on FarmTown. I prefer to play the Las Vegas Slots.

I have a few wall conversations with a girl I last saw in 7th grade and chat with my brother when he's offshore... but I'm really not social enough to actually TALK to most of the people on there. I just like looking at their family pics and listening to the gossip.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

it's how the older cougers troll for the college boys.................


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> it's how the older cougers troll for the college boys.................


Ugh. Who wants college boys? I didn't like them when I was actually IN college. They're always broke and they haven't figured out the subtleties of romance. Rich old men with viagra make college boys obsolete.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

The nice thing about FB is you can set privacy on Photos or anything uploaded... This allows you to designate certain people or friends that you choose or that are you friends... This way your boss doesn't come in Monday and say your fired b/c of the photos I saw from Saturday night... NO JOKE! SEEN IT HAPPEN!!!


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I find this a little humorous.. My wives account was discovered the same way yours was, not to mention our similar reactions after the discovery.. At first it bothered me just because I didn't know anything about it and all you hear about is all the breakup stories, but really its no different than any form of communication if you think about it.. One night we were sitting on the couch and I kept hearing her snicker and just keep typing away never the less the suspense was feeling a little jealous and asking what's so funny.. She handed me the computer and had been creating me a fb profile.. Thank goodness she was kind some of my friends weren't as lucky nor did they know until someone called!
Jump in and join, you would be surprised how nice it is to talk with someone form the past, not to mention posting live pics that all your friends can drool over!


----------



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a facebook and myspace account just to spy on other people to get the dirt. My wife has one and is on it alot. My page is next to blank. I have never checked up on her and don't care about doing so either. She was very out going person in school. And had lots of friends. Me, I had one or two that I hunted and fished with. Had too many fish and Animals to hunt and catch. Did not care for the BS. I still talk to the friends I had in school without facebook. All computer time is spent here or searching for fishing or hunting stuff.
As to my wife all of my friends and people i know are listed as her friend so I'm not scared or the list bit worried about it. what she does with her time is up to her. More time she is off of my back and get to fish.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Ugh. Who wants college boys? I didn't like them when I was actually IN college. They're always broke and they haven't figured out the subtleties of romance. Rich old men with viagra make college boys obsolete.


Touché.....................


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

My wife and I both have an account. Maybe you should do the same then you can be friends. Now if she doesn't want to be your friend thats a different issue.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

My buddy set up a myspace account last year and met up with alot of his old classmates. Needless to say he is looking for a divorce lawyer. But he has always been this way but myspace really opened up his options.

On another note my wife has a myspace and I am fine with it. I have no reason to doubt her. Although it will be a while before she gets back on after getting a virus when clicking on one of the links. Took me a week to clean it up.


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

scwine said:


> My wife and I each have our own(Facebook acct.), as well as just about everyone I know. FWIW.  We comment each other all the time as well as having many pics of us on both acct.'s.
> We are sitting in the living room w/ the TV on, and we each are on our laptops in our lap too. :redface:


LOL....same setup here. I kinda feel like that cell phone commercial where the parents are sitting on the patio tweeting and texting and the kids are admonishing them and looking disgusted. We totally relate.

As for the original post, as long as she's on the up and showing herself as married and posting proud pics of the family, you're good. So, chill out. In fact, try it. I've contacted lost friends from college and high school over the last 8 months, as well as using FB to communicate with some of my business clients who prefer that medium.

My biggest peeve with FB are the apps that want to access your friends list and listed information. Oh, and the all of the gay :an6: quizzes and polls that I regularly ignore.

my $.02


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*After looking at your screen shot...*



BigRoo said:


> Facebook used to be only for High School or College students, even some jobs when they 1st started. Then came "myspace" which allowed just about anybody to join. So as to keep up with "myspace" , Facebook did the same and let everyone join. It's a place to catch up with old friends or just network. Kinda just like they way 2Cool is now. There are all kinds of apps on there, games, quizzes, and etc. But there is a place where you can list whether you are "single" or "married". i am posting a pic hope this help and hope you can see where on this profile it states that this individual is in a relationship.


Realationship status: In a realtionship. It should say married. Didd'nt you say you have 2 kids and one on the way?

Interest: Women and Men????????? Wassup with that?

Lokking for: Whatever I can get.........******.

and she is a liberal...........Dude, you better watch her.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

ROBOWADER said:


> Realationship status: In a realtionship. It should say married. Didd'nt you say you have 2 kids and one on the way?
> 
> Interest: Women and Men????????? Wassup with that?
> 
> ...


I pulled this pic from google.com , i dont even know who this is :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Realationship status: In a realtionship. It should say married. Didd'nt you say you have 2 kids and one on the way?
> 
> Interest: Women and Men????????? Wassup with that?
> 
> ...


did the GP shuttle make an orbit through Buda?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Gilbert no doubt! :biggrin:


hahaha.....you jerk. I don't get on facebook even though I have an account.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Ugh. Who wants college boys? I didn't like them when I was actually IN college. They're always broke and they haven't figured out the subtleties of romance. Rich old men with viagra make college boys obsolete.


Whoa whoa whoa... take it easy now. We aren't that bad... haha.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Ugh. Who wants college boys? I didn't like them when I was actually IN college. They're always broke and they haven't figured out the subtleties of romance. Rich old men with viagra make college boys obsolete.


He's waiting just for you


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> He's waiting just for you


Perfect! Just have to make sure he puts me in the will first.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

at which point she pushes his wheelchair off the pier..................................


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

warcat said:


> *What's the deal with Facebook?*


It's gay.

:an6:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> at which point she pushes his wheelchair off the pier..................................


That was only ONE time... and it was an accident. The M.E. said so.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> That was only ONE time... and it was an accident. The M.E. said so.


ruled accident do to epileptic seizure or temper tantrum,, :rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

waterspout said:


> ruled accident do to epileptic seizure or temper tantrum,, :rotfl:


 It doesn't matter as long as I remain on this side of the bars.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

warcat said:


> Yeah, not knowing anything about facebook *other than how my friends tell me how they use it to hook up (with old hs classmates, other chicks from the past),* I was pretty shocked by it all. But all in all, it seems harmless. I guess my friends use it for evil.
> I still haven't gotten her story though...
> All you guys whose wives are on FB, did they tell you about it? When? Are their old exes on there friends list? Does that make you feel like [email protected]?


wow,, who'd of ever thought of that.. hummmm.. rotflmao!

Wake up,, it happens amigo,, and quite often at that. Damnit it's good to see old friends! :rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

BigRoo said:


> I pulled this pic from google.com , i dont even know who this is :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!!


So she's fair game...sounds like MCs type though. :biggrin:


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

You are right on the money pilotshaner...

swifty



pilotshaner said:


> Now this is just my opinion, but you asked for it. If God is not in your marriage then you need to work on that. Another point, by you being PO'ed by this that means you do not trust her. You should be mad at yourself for not trusting her and for not letting her have a little space to talk to friends and such. Again my .02 and yes I have a FB page and my wife knows all about it and gets on it to send friends notes. Some of them are her friends from her HS class also. Not a big deal, we trust each other. If she needs to get off FB then you need to give up 2 cool, it is the same thing!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Main Frame 8 said:


> x2
> 
> I signed up on a suggestion from an old high school friend and my inbox blew up.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: You should see some of the email loops some of these people are on...the horror!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I'm sitting on the back porch thinking of getting some fresh corn.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Won Hunglo said:


> Create a dummy account & ask to be her friend. Hit on her & see where it goes...


And there ya have it folks a well thought out plan. :biggrin: Genius I tell ya. :rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

waterspout said:


> I'm sitting on the back porch thinking of getting some fresh corn.


Can you see Harbormaster in that TV commercial as the dad updating his Twitter page?


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

I joined Facebook because a friend of mine wanted me to try the on line Texas Hold'em poker the game it rocks by the way and its very very addicting. You play with folks from all over thge world. I have more poker friends than anything else. I highly recommend the poker but only if you have a bunch of free time on yer hands...:biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Can you see Harbormaster in that TV commercial as the dad updating his Twitter page?


yep,, give him a few more years to get going. them girls will get him going strong.. he's already a FB junkie.. Now Dux is already a updater! :biggrin:

I just like harassing ol friends that happen to be females. rotfl! this guy better watch out I tell ya. I'm a stalker! :cheers:


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

warcat said:


> Yeah, not knowing anything about facebook other than how my friends tell me how they use it to hook up (with old hs classmates, other chicks from the past), I was pretty shocked by it all. But all in all, it seems harmless. I guess my friends use it for evil.
> I still haven't gotten her story though...
> All you guys whose wives are on FB, did they tell you about it? When? Are their old exes on there friends list? Does that make you feel like [email protected]?


I don't remeber when she got her account and I guess I found out when she sent a "friend" request as I already had one. I am not sure if she has ex bfs on her account, but I assume she does. One of her best friends in an old bf from high school. They were friends when we met and it has never been a problem.

From what I see from other responses, I think she uses it much less frequently that other spouses. She may log on once a month. She is not a traditional girly type. She does wear heels, goes to spas and loves to dress nice. However, she is a mountain climber and lives in a gym. This is traditionally a male oriented sport and it wouldn't have worked if I were to be jealous of her climbing mountains with others. I can't always go and she needs someone who can because you don't do this alone. I love her enough to know not to ask her to stop and wouldn't have considered it anyway.

She is pregnant with our second child, a girl! She will fish offshore, backpack into the wilderness with us (Patty, our son and I) and I hope continue to do so into her adult years. I will kick her husband's ***** if he askes her to stop. Her husband better have thick skin because he will be with a tough little girl who isn't afraid of snakes, being in the elements or him.


----------



## overboard79 (Aug 13, 2009)

If she is listed as married,,,,, then it's no big deal.... She lets everyone know she is married...
but she has had it for months without telling you??? That would make me question it a little.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

OK. So NOW I know what facebook is.... I'm on it. It's much more harmless than I thought... who knew. Completely over it. I can even see how it's no big deal to not even mention it to me. I guess I can see how it can be used for less than innocent purposes, but you'd really have to be looking for it and/or ready to accept it. Everyone can get back to their regularly scheduled programs now...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> hahaha.....you jerk. I don't get on facebook even though I have an account.


:an6::an6::an6: Lol, i figured you for a Myspace/Facebook geek!


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

warcat said:


> OK. So NOW I know what facebook is.... I'm on it. It's much LESS harmless than I thought... who knew. Completely over it. I can even see how it's no big deal to not even mention it to me. I guess I can see how it can be used for less than innocent purposes, but you'd really have to be looking for it and/or ready to accept it. Everyone can get back to their regularly scheduled programs now...


Edited myself.... meant it's not harmless.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

This is my thing about Facebook.

It is just another social networking tool developed for people to interact with people they know and meet knew people through some crazy formula predicting the likehook of you knowing other people.

2cool is a social networking forum when you think about it. It helps people communicate and exchange ideas as well as develop personal and business relationships.

But what makes Facebook great is also what can make it bad. If you have a public profile anyone who clicks on your profile can see your pictures, you status ect. So by having a public profile you are technically a very public person. Any pictures you put up with you having a drink in your hand can come back to hurt you.

I know alot of employers are checking FB pages to see what you have up there in the information you post. I can tell you I have a page and it is set to the most private levels a user can set. You have to be "my friend" to actually very my profile.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Just set up your own account quick and easy.....then just add her as a friend and you will see all the same info she shows to the rest of the users. Facebook is a great wa y to contact old high school/college friends, etc. If she didn't add you as a friend then maybe she's been contacting old high school/college flames? My wife and I each have separate accounts and it's no biggie.....we don't really have the same friends on there because we grew up in completely different areas. I think it's fun for us to see wha people /friends have done with their lives. You will find people on there you haven't seen/heard from in years.........we all found out we are getting old fat and bald,lol.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

good to go man...


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> That was only ONE time... and it was an accident. The M.E. said so.


sad3sm

:question: So exactly how'd you suborn the M.E.?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> sad3sm
> 
> :question: So exactly how'd you suborn the M.E.?


He was a rich white guy with Viagra.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> He was a rich white guy with Viagra.


:rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> He was a rich white guy with Viagra.


Racist!!!









:slimer: !!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

waterspout said:


> Racist!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Since we aren't in the jungle, I'll leave that one alone.


----------



## Ally Gator (Apr 14, 2006)

Facebook---a few months ago I didn't have any desire to have an account. My daughter and her husband were on it all the time playing farmtown. They kept telling me I should try it, so I finally gave in and opened a facebook account just to use farmtown. Now I'm addicted to farmtown. I love the game.


----------

